# TiVo Stream Fatal Flaw



## C_A_Jones (Jan 5, 2001)

I've had and used a TiVo Stream successfully for over a year. It's been very nice to be able to stream content to my tablets both while on my home network, and while away from my home network.

Unfortunately, there is a fatal flaw that only becomes evident when streaming fails while away from your home network. Apparently, according to TiVo CS, there is NO WAY to correct a failure to stream without reinstalling the streaming app. Unfortunately, you need to be on your home network to successfully install and initiate the app for streaming.

That's a bit hard to do when you're 2000 miles away from your home network! I will be without the ability to stream for a total of 5 months. 

The really odd thing is I can connect to my home network, see all my 
TiVos, and interact with them to schedule programs, delete programs, etc., but streaming (and downloading) programs fail. TiVo CS says the only solution is to reinstall the app., WHILE ON MY HOME NETWORK. Phtttt!!!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting, I know when the Stream was originally released you could only run setup "locally", however TiVo opened that up some time ago.

When the Stream does fail, it seems like it "crashes" and you need to wait for the software to reboot. That may or may not be the case, but it can take about 5 minutes or so before Stream Setup will run again.

I travel quite a bit and the quality and stability and quality of the Stream has improved quite a bit over the last few years, but it still stumbles now and again. If I just wait a few minutes it will work fine again.

What is TiVo saying cannot be done remotely?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

bradleys said:


> When the Stream does fail, it seems like it "crashes" and you need to wait for the software to reboot. That may or may not be the case, but it can take about 5 minutes or so before Stream Setup will run again.
> 
> I travel quite a bit and the quality and stability and quality of the Stream has improved quite a bit over the last few years, but it still stumbles now and again. If I just wait a few minutes it will work fine again.


My experience is the same. When it fails, I can eventually get it working again remotely via the stream setup. No reinstalls or local access required. I think that rep is misinformed or making stuff up. Don't sweat it.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

When streaming away from home fails I first ensure I kill the process on my device (phone/tablet). Then on restarting TiVo app sometimes streaming works. When it fails and ask to run setup I proceed and cancel sometimes it begins streaming. Sadly there are times when streaming is just lost on that device till I get back home.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The fatal flaw is that the Android app is an unreliable POS. Might or might not be because of the host Stream code, I don't care. Tivo doesn't either.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Slingbox, people, Slingbox. I use it to stream from TiVo. It just plain works. What is more upsetting to me is the flaw also makes it impossible for me to watch the recordings I had transferred to the mobile device because I have to log in--but in those instances, I have no access to the internet, the very reason for transferring shows to watch.


----------

